# Wanting to Egg Share but have Endo & BMI of 33



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

I am new to the Egg Share Board   have had a bit of a read of some threads, but haven't posted before.

I had one go of ICSI in January (self funded due to partner having 2 children and previous vasectomy) unfortunatly my first go didn't succeed and we are now looking to have another go, however to save the money would take us until late 2009, so we have thought long and hard and would love to help another couple or lady who cannot have children using her own eggs, so we have investigated doing egg share.  

At our follow up appointment the Consultant thought I would be a good candidate for egg share, however we have decided to look at another clinic, so last week we attended an open evening at LWC
Darlington and have booked our initial consultation, however we managed to speak to the Consultant for about 10 minutes with regards to doing egg share.  He said that my BMI would need to be around 28 or just above, so I have some work to do there, but I know it can be done  , but I also said I had Endometriosis and he said this could be a problem as if I have Endo on my ovaries I could not participate in the Egg Share programme, I have never been told I have endo on my Ovaries before, I do have stage 5 Endo, but as far as i am aware my ovaries are OK.  I just wondered if any of you could shed any light on this or offer any advice or experiences.  I am seeing my Endo Consultant on 29th September and hopefully I will also have a Scan, then we have our initial consultation at LWC Darlington on 6th October, when hopefully I will have at least made a dent in reducing my BMI!!!!

Many thanks for reading & I look forward to any response.

Love Felicity Wishes xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I egg shared in Feb this year and I have endo - it was never even discussed as an issue.  They had also mentioned I was showing signs of PCOS.  I had scans and no signs of endo on my ovaries or in womb just everywhere else so that might have been why but not sure.  But it worked for me and I got 20 eggs - well 10 each!  

Hope you get to do it - I would definately do it again

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Libeth

Thanks for your reply. I have an appointment with my Endo consultant on Monday and a scan booked too, so hopefully by the time i go to see the IF consultant on 6th Oct, I know if I have any endo on my ovaries and can take it from there.x


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Libeth

I had my appointment on Monday and was told I couldnt do egg share, although my scan showed no Endo cysts or patches and everything was clear.  I am totally gutted and not sure where to go from here, we cannot afford another cycle within the next 2 years if we need to self fund.  I am not sure why the wont let me do egg share, as I really thought as I had no cysts and my endo was really controlled, my eggs were good quality last time etc that I would be fine to do it.  I know I need to get my BMI done, but this was not why they refused.

Not in a good place at the moment, but hopefully can find another clinic who will help us

FW x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi FW
Have they not given you an explanation as to why you cant egg share?!  Seems really odd that they havent.  Am really sorry though that they have said no.

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi 

All they said was that because I had endo and had previously had operations to remove cysts, and also as I had been on zoladex, but that was it really,  no definative answer as to why.  I am speaking to another clinic so hopefully will get somewhere.

FW xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
You should def try somewhere else - I have endo, been on zoladex etc and laps etc and wasnt even an issue.

Funny some clinics!

Hope you get a better answer elsewhere though

xx


----------

